# Cherry Hinton cc site (Quarry)



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I was asked by one of my Friends on here to check what was happening there,I know a few of you use this campsite so I thought I'd put this on here to save anyone a wasted journey.


(Bad news I'm afraid,...Gates locked so I used the little side gate. 
Reception Boarded up, not a soul on site. 
Lots of building materials & skips dotted about.)

Only Temporary I'd expect,I'll keep a eye on it


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

See >here< Looks like it is not scheduled to open until August???

peedee


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

*August*!!!
(Not calling you a liar peedee) but it can't take that long for a bit of a Revamp surely.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

That is what I would have thought but pitches on the web site cannot be booked until then.

peedee


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> That is what I would have thought but pitches on the web site cannot be booked until then.
> 
> peedee


Yep Peedee, that's what I came across yesterday too. Unbelievable, as CH is one of their busiest sites in East Anglia. It certainly needs more HS pitches, but the toilet blocks didn't appear to be in any need of refurbishment.

*Phil*, (Moblee), many thanks for yesterday mate. Good on you, even if you mistook the skips for Hymers. 
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Cherry Hinton is a great site in a prime location. I can see why the CC want to spend some money on it. 

I was there last year in my Chieftain. It's only a small(ish) site and made my van seem very very big. Pitches available to us were limited. With a bit of money many more pitches could be made hard standing, drainage improved on the grass pitches and better access made to the MHSP. (I had to block the only access road while I serviced my van - didn't go down to well with the tugger brigade who drive to the toilet block for a quick visit!!)

I look forward to going back when it's complete. Thanks for the update.

Tony


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

peedee said:


> That is what I would have thought but pitches on the web site cannot be booked until then.


Yeah. Opens 30th July: >> LINK <<

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have used Cherry Hinton site a few times as it is an excellent location. But the site did need a major revamp IMO, many of the hard standings were small and you had to drive over wet grass to get to them, the M/H service point is a joke with a big van, ETC.

The toilet blocks were ok, but not as clean as most CC sites.

The thing that gets me, if this was your business would you close it for 6 months just just to improve the pitches and toilet,s ? They must have more income that they need.


Richard...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> Snipped... But the site did need a major revamp IMO, many of the hard standings were small and you had to drive over wet grass to get to them, the M/H service point is a joke with a big van, ETC.
> 
> Richard...


Agreed, I do hope they relocate that M/H service point, its in a silly location 1/2 way up a hill and very difficult to dump your grey water properly.

Apart from that, nice site and location.

Pete


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> Clipped........ many of the hard standings were small and you had to drive over wet grass to get to them, the M/H service point is a joke with a big van, ETC.


Hi Richard,

I totally agree with you, especially the MHSP.

I could never see the point of HS pitches, if you had to drive over soft or boggy ground to access them.

We always get ourselves up to the top pitches if we can, which are tarmac.

A tugger pal of mine missed the slip road into his pitch, and had to turn round further along the site. As he did so, his tail end swung round and hit another van, whilst the occupants were watching TV. They absolutely cr###ed themselves. My pal didn't know anything about it until he was approached, and taken back to see the damage. I don't think I have ever seen him so embarrassed and humbled as he was that day. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Although I live about 500 metres from the site I have never used it for motorhoming.
That's incredible that the service point is halfway up a hill how can you empty tanks properly if your not level..

Apart from the top surface of grass,I would of thought it would drain well with the chalk/lime subsoil.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

moblee said:


> Apart from the top surface of grass,I would of thought it would drain well with the chalk/lime subsoil.


Hi Phil,

Quite often their grass pitches would be out of use, and covered in water, as was the grass access to HS pitches.

That's one of the main reasons we would arrive early, around midday, so as to get a suitable pitch. Their first come first served policy would mean that you could turn up "pre booked with unit details" and be turned away, due to all the HS pitches gone. 8O 8O 8O

That nearly happened to us at Gowerton, Swansea. 
We were already 200 miles down the road when they tried to cancel our booking. Fortunately, and thankfully, common sense prevailed with the assistant wardens making changes as we arrived.

I have had somewhat heated correspondence with East Grinstead site management over this policy. For example, a non member can just turn up in a tiny car and caravan, and take up a large HS pitch that the prebooked member with the large MH would need. :roll:

Rant over. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The bottom of the site is very damp. My wife and I still laugh now when she got out of our then caravan in her brand new coat, slid on the surface and ended up on the ground covered in a white chalky substance which we were never able to completely remove.

Ths site is well located though and we have been there since. Is not the emptying point level even though it is located on a hill? It seemed to work for me.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> The thing that gets me, if this was your business would you close it for 6 months just just to improve the pitches and toilet,s ? They must have more income that they need.
> 
> Richard...


You might if your part of a big chain and not reliant on the income from one site. I doubt many would want to stay on a building site?

peedee


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

moblee said:


> That's incredible that the service point is halfway up a hill how can you empty tanks properly if your not level..


There is a bit of a dilema when using the MHSP.

Do you drive up the slope with the services on the offside and risk wheelslip?

Or do you reverse up the hill with the services on the nearside and risk clutch slip? Not a good idea in a X250!!!

T :wink:


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Good position for Cambridge ,bus stop not far from site,Newmarket Races ,a few miles down the road ,and east of there another 12 miles Bury-St -Edmunds old town market in Wednesdays.
We won't go there anymore my wife found it clausterfobic < spelling wrong i'm sure .


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Should have taken her up the nature trail to the lip of the quarry. Great view over Cambridge. There is a picture in my photo albums >here< and if you go to the larger view, the motorhome service point is where the lady in pink is strolling.

peedee


----------

